# Beethoven sonata op.2 allegro



## tonystanton

Does anybody know what piano grade (AB) the 1st movement allegro might be?


----------



## Ukko

? Opus 2 has three 1st movements. This I know; piano grades I don't.


----------



## tonystanton

Ah right, sorry I didn't realise that there wasn't an opus number for each sonata, learning everyday!  
I mean the allegro from sonata #1.


----------



## hreichgott

Have a look -- this is the USA equivalent (via Toronto RCM)
https://www.musicdevelopmentprogram.org/sites/default/files/files/MDP_PianoSyllabus_2013%20online_SECURE(1).pdf


----------



## KenOC

Hi Tony. Just to be TOTALLY pedantic, but maybe to prevent future confusion, "opus" is from the Latin meaning "work." So Op. 2 in this case means "Beethoven's work number two." A single opus can include several discrete compositions, usually of the same type -- Beethoven's Op. 2 includes three separate and unrelated piano sonatas. The sonata you're interested in would usually be referred to as Op. 2 No. 1.

Just for grins, the plural of "opus" is "opera." That term seems to have found a home as well!


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Hi Tony. Just to be TOTALLY pedantic, but maybe to prevent future confusion, "opus" is from the Latin meaning "work." So Op. 2 in this case means "Beethoven's work number two." A single opus can include several discrete compositions, usually of the same type -- Beethoven's Op. 2 includes three separate and unrelated piano sonatas. The sonata you're interested in would usually be referred to as Op. 2 No. 1.
> 
> Just for grins, the plural of "opus" is "opera." That term seems to have found a home as well!


I wouldn't call that pedantic, I'd call that good pedagogy. Well done.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> I wouldn't call that pedantic, I'd call that good pedagogy.


Pedagogy? They'll never prove it! Anyway, it was in another state. As Tom Lehrer says, "...where I practiced animal husbandry until they caught me at it."


----------



## tonystanton

Ha reminds me of this: 



And yes, great pedagoging thank you, I just found a list of the sonatas grouped in their opus numbers. Or is that opera?


----------



## KenOC

tonystanton said:


> Ha reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, great pedagoging thank you, I just found a list of the sonatas grouped in their opus numbers. Or is that opera?


Funny! Uh, I guess... "Opera" would be quite correct, but many people would look at you quite strangely. :lol:


----------

